# Aa-12



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2008)

AA-12


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 4, 2008)

I wondered how long it would take to evolve the concept into something workable - I'm betting that the original idea was sparked by something like the LAG in Traveller .

Didn't there used to be fully-auto shotguns in the US inventory during Vietnam?  I seem to recall they were favoured with flechette rounds for dealing with engagements amidst the vegetation (the Green Fog of War as we used to call it when we played 'army' back in our youth ).


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 4, 2008)

Saw that when it first came out but hadn't seen the Future Weapons clip, thanks.  There's something about the idea of a full-auto 12-gauge that just makes me grin from ear to ear 

here's another version, the Saiga 12 (basically an AK-47 shotgun)
http://www.tromix.com/Welcome.htm  (click on Saiga 12 and scroll down a little to see the video).


----------



## Big Don (Feb 4, 2008)

Since I'm too lazy to hunt, were I to have one of these, those damn clay pigeons wouldn't stand a chance..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know why but I am fascinated with an auto 12-gauge


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 4, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't know why but I am fascinated with an auto 12-gauge


 
hell, who wouldn't be?...it's the ultimate in close-quarters killing power :snipe2:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 5, 2008)

Not bad if your not worried about shooting noncombatants.  I think every home should be outfitted with one, just to curtail the eminent zombie threat. That thing could wipe out an entire town of zombies! :lol:

That is pretty cool though...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> Not bad if your not worried about shooting noncombatants.  I think every home should be outfitted with one, just to curtail the eminent zombie threat. That thing could wipe out an entire town of zombies! :lol:
> 
> That is pretty cool though...


 
Well, zombies are my main concern....oh and aliens too.... you never know when aliens form outer space will attack the Adirondacks


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 5, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well, zombies are my main concern....oh and aliens too.... you never know when aliens form outer space will attack the Adirondacks


I hope they bring a lot of cash to repay you for the ammo, cos it's going to break the bank just to practice with one of those babies. Low recoil, automatic, drum fed. I hope these never see the street in my lifetime.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 5, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> I hope they bring a lot of cash to repay you for the ammo, cos it's going to break the bank just to practice with one of those babies. Low recoil, automatic, drum fed. I hope these never see the street in my lifetime.



Don't worry. You live in California, so no law abiding citizen with get a hold of it... only the criminals.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 5, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> Don't worry. You live in California, so no law abiding citizen with get a hold of it... only the criminals.


OMG, you're actually crystallizing the image in my head :jaw-dropping: Do you have any idea how many gangs there are just in a five mile radius from my house? :shotgun:


----------



## chinto (Feb 6, 2008)

any of you folks ever researched the atchison machine shotgun from the mid to late 1960's?   it was a full auto shotgun in 12 gage and worked well.... 
then there is the H&K  CAW  also from what I understand works well and is again a 12 gage assault shot gun .. full auto and selectable like the atchison was...  its a tool.. perhaps a good one.. but both were very expensive...


----------

